
Introducing Nexus S with Gingerbread - barredo
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-nexus-s-with-gingerbread.html
======
sph
I don't want to sound too critical of it, but it doesn't seem as compelling as
the Nexus One was. When the Nexus One came out, it had an 800x480 display
which was higher than most devices at the time, it had a 1GHz processor which
was considerably faster than competitors, a 5 megapixel camera, 512MB RAM,
etc. This new Nexus S doesn't seem to improve on that formula much: same
processor speed, RAM, megapixel camera, screen resolution.

Plus, I think there are more compelling options for T-Mobile right now. Both
the myTouch 4G and HTC G2 have HSPA+ allowing for much faster speeds than the
HSPA that the Nexus S will come with. Plus, I feel that the 2-color-per-pixel
model that Samsung is following with its AMOLED displays makes the devices a
lot less useful for my primary purpose: text. AMOLED displays don't have the
smooth text that is available on all non-AMOLED 800x480 class devices.

The Nexus One was a big leap forward. It doubled the specs we were used to
seeing on processor and RAM, was higher-res than anything except the Motorola
Droid, and it included a top-notch camera for the time. The new Nexus S seems
like it's playing catchup and is, in fact, not as nice as competing devices.

Now, not having to deal with (Samsung|Motorola|HTC|LG) for OS updates and not
having their or (Verizon|AT&T|Sprint|T-Mobile)'s crapware installed on it
would be really nice. I guess (for me) I'd just rather get a device that
supported HSPA+, had a 3-color-per-pixel display, more RAM (the myTouch 4G has
768MB), etc. The hardware isn't severely lacking in any way, it's just the
type of hardware that was average for a phone coming out in July of this year.

~~~
icegreentea
Can't find the numbers right now, but I'm pretty sure clock for clock,
hummingbird is significantly better than snapdragon.

The GPU also matters a lot. One reason why the iPhone feels so awesome despite
the somewhat slower CPU is that it's GPU blows 80% of android GPUs out of the
water. Once again, I'm pretty sure the GPU performance (if its anything like
the Galaxy S) utterly destroys the Nexus One.

~~~
mdasen
The Galaxy S (which uses the 1GHz Hummingbird processor) benchmarks faster on
the Quadrant test (which does test 3D performance) than the Nexus One with
Android 2.1, but slower than devices like the Droid X. It's likely that the
new Nexus S would be faster than the Nexus One, but not as fast as many other
devices that have been out for a while.

So, it is an upgrade, but it's below what has already come out from other
manufacturers - in contrast with the Nexus One which was an enviable top of
the line device when it came out.

EDIT: In fact, the Nexus S looks pretty identical to the Galaxy S sans the
Samsung software.

~~~
ergo98
Supposedly there is some sort of issue with the Quadrant test in particular on
the Galaxy S. With the fix (the "lag fix") the Galaxy S tops the field.

The Galaxy S is a fantastic device. It is essentially a higher clocked version
of the iPhone 4.

~~~
cpr
Sure, just minus the software. ;-)

~~~
ergo98
We're talking about hardware.

------
51Cards
16Gig, no expansion slot? Awwww... +1 for the large internal memory but -1 for
no expansion slot. I run a 32Gig SD in my Nexus One and load it up with video
when I travel. I also load it via a card reader and not USB. That is the _ONE_
thing I find highly disappointing about this new model. Rest looks good.

------
Titanous
Side-by-side feature comparison with the Nexus One:
[http://www.google.com/phone/compare/?phone=nexus-s&phone...](http://www.google.com/phone/compare/?phone=nexus-s&phone=nexus-
one)

------
fairlyodd
Tangential question, does anybody know the song used in the commercial in the
bottom video?

~~~
riffraff
le sans culotte - 'Allo 'Allo <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fb5uxIWPfg>

------
protomyth
I wonder why they used the Cortex A8? It seems like the A9 has been around
long enough to use, but maybe Samsung's Orion is not really ready or it is a
cost / power issue?

------
schultzor
Does anyone know if Google intends/expects to sell more of these than the N1?
Or is it primarily a developer-focused device?

~~~
mgcross
Looks to be more of a consumer-focused device, but I can't help but feel that
it's more so an effort to bolster Android branding/perception than it is to
sell devices.

------
potomak
Nobody is talking about the new NFC (near field communication) features?

------
sudont
Looks good, though I wish they were a bit more original than nicking Apple's
"S" suffix. The 3G _S_ , while being a soft consonant, was dissimilar enough
that it worked. Nex-us -ess. Blegh.

Anybody know the RAM spec?

~~~
mike-cardwell
<http://www.google.com/phone/detail/nexus-s>

512MB ram, 16GB internal storage

~~~
sudont
Ah, thanks. I was on the phone's homepage and it wasn't listed.

